# Carbon Extreme XLR



## billybob01

Anybody hear of it? Pictures will be up soon(hopefully tonight).


----------



## bowtech_john

*Bear or Jennings?*

Do a search in this forum. There's some info here.


----------



## FULL-BORE

If I remember right, that bow was made by Jennings .


----------



## billybob01




----------



## jmoose77

Those bows were made in the early to mid 1990's. The bow looks to have Bear/Jenning's Illusion camo. Send me a pm if you need any specific info and I will try to look it up.


----------



## KY Clint

*Thanks*

Thanks JMOOSE. I have a 1991 Jennings Sonic 300 and have always wondered what the Camo Pattern was called. It is the very same pattern as the bow pictured.


----------



## paul l.

This looks a lot like the Jennings Carbon Extreme I bought back in 1991 and shot exclusively until last year. I replaced it because I started to worry about having to replace the steel cables if they were to break. The only problem I ever had was with the limb bolts backing out. Later models included a feature to prevent this. Blue loctite on the limb bolts took care of the problem on the early models. I later had to loctite in the limb bolt insert in the riser after about 15 years of shooting. Great bow. Easy to tune if you put a nock set above and below the arrow nock. AMO was 232 fps according to a 1991 bow magazine report I still have. Good luck with yours.


----------



## jmoose77

I believe the carbon extreme XLR had a 41.5" ata with recurve limbs. The carbon extreme had a 40" ata with straight limbs.


----------



## WindyCityKen

jmoose77 said:


> I believe the carbon extreme XLR had a 41.5" ata with recurve limbs. The carbon extreme had a 40" ata with straight limbs.


That sounds right jmoose. I shot a Carbon Extreme in the early 90's and my father was hunting with a Carbon Extreme XLR up until just a couple of years ago. Great bows. I had the target model with a Red riser and grayish colored limbs.


----------



## completepassthru

That bow was popular. Michael Waddell shot one if i am not mistaken.


----------



## kensbait

First produced by Bear/Jennings out of Gainesville for the 1992 model year. This was a very fast bow in its day. Die cast AlMag riser with compression molded limbs. Micro-adjustable yoke harness to tune the wheel timing. FastFlight string and steel cables.


----------

